# Start Here > Guest Forum >  ding dong

## Unregistered

Rumor or truth? - man who helped take down Ron and Rand but made tons of money off them is closing up shop?  True that Mike Rothfeld and his Saber Comm group is shutting down? He was apparently fired/quit before being fired by both Pauls in the past couple of years. He did quite a disservice to R&R and our movement.

----------


## oyarde

I really do not know anything about rothfield or saber . If he is closing up I assume he has no clients .

----------


## TheTexan

Ooh, my tra la la

My ding ding dong

----------


## Cap



----------


## angelatc

So much drama .  He raised a ton of cash for the movement.  Was he unlucky enough to get entangled with Benton?

----------


## Unregistered

> So much drama .  He raised a ton of cash for the movement.  Was he unlucky enough to get entangled with Benton?


Me thinks he made a lot of money off the movement and was never a believer in the message. I still get emails with his greasy fingerprints and i know he got my name from the Paul lists.

----------


## alivecream

Lol

----------


## lono

So much drama . He raised a ton of cash for the movement. Was he unlucky enough to get entangled with Benton?

----------


## oyarde

> So much drama . He raised a ton of cash for the movement. Was he unlucky enough to get entangled with Benton?


That is not a real post .

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Me thinks he made a lot of money off the movement and was never a believer in the message. I still get emails with his greasy fingerprints and i know he got my name from the Paul lists.


Let's say all this is true. So what? None of this amounts to any harm done to the Pauls or anyone else.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> So much drama . He raised a ton of cash for the movement. Was he unlucky enough to get entangled with Benton?


+rep

Tell the boss my check was late this week.

----------


## Origanalist

> That is not a real post .


This not a real thread.

----------

